# VERY URGENT - HELP with next sale online



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I have booked a slot, which is now, but I can't see where I add the item to my basket!!!!!!!
Its telling me my time slot has started so I know I'm logged in - please help, dont want to miss the bargains  my slot is 2.30 - 3.30!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

did you manage to sort it..if you are still logged on it should be ok as i think you just have to log on during that time and can then stay on as long as needed...

you should have the option at the top and bottom of each page to add items to basket, so you can tick as many items on that page as you want and then add them all to basket at the same time...

hope this has made sense and that i have got to you in time  

xx

also if it hasn't registered that you were actually logged on during that time you should be able to select another time slot..good luck


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Sarah
Thanks for your reply, I rang customer services in the end (why I didn't think of that first, i don't know - seem to think FF has the answer to all of life's problems )
They were experiencing problems but the lady talked me through what I needed to do, so panic over and I managed to get the cotbed mattress reduced from £80 down to £40 that I had my eye on


----------

